# Are you using the router table?



## yutos (Mar 19, 2010)

Who used the router table?　Is it good?


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Hang on a minute and I'll check,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Yep it was just as I thought , it was my neighbor AGAIN always using my stuff but he says that it was GREAT.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

yutos said:


> Who used the router table?　Is it good?


What are you talking about?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it good? High in fiber, but tough to chew!


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Is it good? High in fiber, but tough to chew!


high in fiber is good to health. so, conclusion is, it is good. :haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that if you complete your profile, there will be lots of serious answers, including the many different ways in which a router can be used.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you are asking about the Router Workshop table let me assure you it is the finest quality on the market. I love mine, and many members feel the same way about theirs.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Old post. Yutos is "on vacation". Permanently.


----------

